# Auchentoshan Three Wood, Mac's Malts #4



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Last of the 4 lost reviews from crash of 2005:

Auchentoshan Three Wood, 43% ABV, 750 ml, $35-40 neighborhood
Auchentoshan is a lowland distillery, and perhaps the only one left in Scotland that still triple distills instead of double.


The name Three Wood comes from the fact that this whisky is aged for at least 10 years in Bourbon Wood, at least a year in Oloroso, and finally six months in Pedro Ximenez.

The color is a deep rich orange-brown, very deeply caramel. The nose is where the fun begins, WOW! Very soft, with Orange zest, nuts and just a nice sweetness to it. My drinkin companion said he would be satisfied to just sniff the nose all night, but I knew he was lying. Medium bodied, the palate bombards you with a plethora of flavors, nuttiness abounds, and oakiness, and just several delicate fleeting flavors, all combining to make a whisky of incredible flavor, my friend said it was like drinking a warm, fuzzy, nutty blanket, that just wraps around your tongue and caresses it. Finish is nice and long, but smooth, with hints of raisin and more oak.

I tried to do this Scotch justice, but I really can't...I know my palate can't pick up all the flavors let alone try to put them into words...but lets just say, this scotch was incredible, and at the price, I expect this will be in my cabinet quite often.

Until next time,

Slainte!

PaulMac


----------



## NiteDog (Jul 4, 2005)

Excellent review! I appreciate you posting these reviews, as I am aspiring to sample as many singles as I can. Do you order your scotch online, if so could you tell me the best place. Thanks, looking forward to more reviews!


----------

